# High dose of Gonal F



## sweetpea74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi all I wondered if anyone has an opinion on this or not - I am about to embark on our fourth and final attempt with IVF with my wonderful SIL as our surrogate and as I'm a poor responder this time my consutant has switched meds from Menopur to Gonal F and we're trying the short protocol with two weeks of DR before starting straight off on 525 IU of the Gonal F.  


Does this sound too high a dose and would it be better to start off on less of a dose and then strengthen it if not many follies seen (this is always the case with me anyway as I only seem to have two or three during tx, previous attempt was on 525 menopur in June was cancelled due to not enough follies - (there were two there I think and E2 was 2108 which does suggest eggs) and last attempt in sept produced three or four follies during stimms of 450 menopur which resulted in 4 eggs, 3 fertilised, one grade 1 transerred but BFN unfortunately)


Or am I worrying too much as I know this is the last attempt?!


Any advice would be appreciated!


Thanks Ladies (and gents)


Sweetpea


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi sweetpea,

It is a high dose of Gonal-f but I can see why the clinic is suggesting this given your previous response to high doses fo menopur. I know they are slightly different drugs and women do react differently to them but the response usually isn't that massively different (i.e. no response vs OHSS).

Personally I would go with clinics advise as they willbe closely motniroing you so shoul be ableto adjust the dose accordingly, if needed. I suppose the high dose start will hopefully boost follies and allow more to mature at the same time and keep stimms to as short a perios as possible, rather than riska longer stimms with varying sizes of follies and risking losing the leading one of others need to catch up (iyswim)

I can understand your anxieties, given that this is your alt attempt, but do try and put your fiath in your clinic and the team as they will be wanting the best outcome for you all   

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## sweetpea74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ah thanks Maz for your reply - I just needed that little bit of re-assurance and I know I need to trust the clinic, its just been a little bit hard this time as I seem to be suggesting things to them instead of the other way around! At least it shows the clinic are responding to my questioning! Anyway I checked with my consultant and he also said they wanted to recruit a good number of follies hence the high dose...so we shall see how it goes.


thanks again!


phewee it is such a rollercoaster this journey!


GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE


sweetpea


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi sweetpea,

Glad the re-assurance helped and that clinic are at least responding to your questions  Got everything crossed for you that Gonal-F is the change that makes this cycle the one     

You know you can always rely on FF to travel on the rollercaoster with you  Heaps of       for treatment, let us know how things go.

Love n hugs
Maz x

P.S. Apologies for the spelling in the first post, it was late and I should have used the spell check   It's still legible though and I'm too lazy to modify it now


----------



## sweetpea74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes your reassurance really did help - in fact this website is a lifesaver for highlighting how many people are in the same boat!


And what mis-spellings? I didnt even notice!


Sweetpea


----------



## lisa46 (May 8, 2010)

Hi Sweetpea, for my first IVF cycle I was given a high dose of Gonal F (450).  I did not respond well with only one viable egg.  I was put on different drugs for the second cycle and again had little response, so mid-treatment I was given growth hormone.  It made a significant difference, with 13 eggs.  Might be worth asking your Dr about.

Good luck!
Lisa


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Lisa  Do u remember the name of the growth hormone you were taking?

Sweetpea like you, Im trying to get info on dosages.  On my 1st cycle I was on 225 gonal which they increased to 275 as I did not have a lot of follies.  I got 6 mature eggs. BNF.  The 2nd cycle I was on menepore 450 an got more follicles but  6 eggs again 1 imature. BNF  .  On this forth coming cycle in Nov, they are putting me on 300 gonal f.  I wanted to push for a higher dosage e.g 450 as my thinking is is im on a short protocol, lets get in there and stimm and get them out quicker rather than stimming for longer an adjusting dosages almost as Mazv explains.
I dont know what to do.  Any advise anyone?


----------



## lisa46 (May 8, 2010)

Hi, the growth hormone I used is Nordotrophin, I know there are a number of different brands but as I bought mine from Asda this is the only brand they supply.

What I did find was that changing Dr's and clinic made a big difference for me.  A good Dr is critical in terms of finding the best drugs protocol. 

Hope it all works out for you this time, I know it's really very stressful.  

Lisa
xx


----------

